# More kids coming! Kidding schedule.



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Due December 19
1. Lucy, Pick A Number - red maiden doe. Will she produce color?
2. Feona, Joe Dirt daughter maiden doe AI'ed to G Unit! Buck alert? 
3. Gweada, Mozart bred wether/color producer 
4. Georgia, Pick A Number maiden doe. Wether producer?
5. Shirley, Pick A Number x Mozart maiden doe AI'ed to G Unit. She tested negative and rebred 18 days later, but she looks way closer than 4 weeks. Cross my fingers! Probably won't kid till January 6, but I'm hoping! 

Due December 26
1. Betty, triplet wether producer
2. Louise, Mozart bred wether maker 
3. Nosey, color and triplet producer!

Due January 3
1. Agnis, Ripper daughter. Looking for does out of this ol girl, even though she makes awesome wethers.  
2. Bella, Pick A Number x Agnis maiden doe. Excited to see what she produces! 

Due January 6

1. Shirley, if she doesn't kid before 
2. Karla, milk goat 
3. Angel, milk goat 

Due January 17

1. Hope, my very special Bold Warrior daughter bred to High Roller! Buck alert! Please lord bless me with a new herd sire! 

Due February 11 - Peggy, Maestro daughter, wether and color producer. 

Due February 21-25 - JJ, Yearling Fantasy Factory x Game On doe bred to Ready To Rumble! Serious wether buck potential! 

Possibly a few random March and April kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW!! Sounds like a bunch more paint does are due to arrive soon.  How exciting! 

Sooo... where are the pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are a few pics. Not as lovely as the pics you take Victoria, but you can get an idea of how pregnant they are! Lol! I gave them all a bikini cut after I took pics. Should have done that the other way around! Haha!

Lucy









Feona









Gweada









Louise









Shirley. What do you all think? December 19 or January 6?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oops, forgot Georgia. ..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at all those baby bellies! I Love Lucy!! lol 

Not sure about Shirley. I've got one due on the 8th of Jan and she doesn't look much different.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure Shirley will wait till January. Just hopeful that she settled the ai for December. She has me confused because she's been bagging and swollen for 6 weeks already. Her vulva is like jello. Lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The December 19th group is looking very uncomfortable. Only a few days left! 

Nosey, due on the 26th. Triplets last year as a ff, thinking trips again this year. We'll see!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

And it begins. Gweada had triplet buck kids. The runt is a bottle baby and is so stinking cute!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Soooo cute congrats!!!!<3


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Really kicking myself today. :/ Feona was acting a little off last night after feeding. I figured she was starting into labor as she was drawn in and kept leaving her feed to stare into space. Her bag was not tight, and no signs of immediate labor, so I figured a few hours. These are the AI G UNIT kids I've been dying to see. Went back out 2 hours later to find 3 kids on the ground! Two tiny tiny little does who were both screaming and a big beautiful stout buck kid with the sack still over his face.  DOA. I suspect he was breach and drown before he was delivered because it appeared that he never even lifted his head. Grrrrrrr. ..if only I had gone out 30 minutes sooner! So mad at myself! 

On the plus side, I have 2 healthy doe kids. They are mighty small, but cute as bugs. One is strangely spotted. Haha! Pics to come.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That is unfortunate to hear. Good thing you still have the two doelings. You win some and you lose some sadly.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lucy had triplets yesterday! 2 does 1 buck. Sorry Victoria and Selena, they're all traditional. One doe has a spot on her back. That's 3 sets of triplets from 3 does!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lucy's smallest doe kid joins the runt buck triplet as a bottle baby and he is excited to have a friend.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Forgot to attach the pics


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is the strangely spotted doe out of Feona and G UNIT. I'll get a better pic when I can catch her standing still. Her back legs and flanks are speed too. She looks like she got in a mud fight. Might name her Pig Pen. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are ALL adorable  
Glad the little guy has a friend now. The pic of the one in the box is too cute.

Those are some strange markings on little pig pen, I love it though. She's going to be one nice looking girl when she gets older!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, congrats!! What adorable babies! Sorry to hear about the guy you lost.  Don't beat yourself up about it. I had a doe do that same thing to me this year. 

What??! Lucy didn't quite catch the paint doe memo.... lol 

That one spotted girl is really cool!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! That last little girl is adorable. Do you just pull the one triplet or do you go off of bag size or try and let mamma raise before you take? I just take the third no matter what but everyone disagrees with me so wondering if I'm not the only one who does this 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with you on pulling the triplet. I pull mine. The last triplets I left on mom made her teats so sore she quit nursing all of them. Not worth it for me. It is usually easy to find buyers for bottle babies and I get the same price as non bottle babies.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Congrats!!! That last little girl is adorable. Do you just pull the one triplet or do you go off of bag size or try and let mamma raise before you take? I just take the third no matter what but everyone disagrees with me so wondering if I'm not the only one who does this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I always pull the smallest triplet. They all grow so much better and it's not so hard on momma.  I never even let the little one nurse. I milk colostrum and bottle feed it to the runt. That way there is no nipple confusion for the little one.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok just making sure it wasn't me. I had the same thing happen Karen with one doe and after even taking one kid she raised the 2 but then the next 2 kiddings didn't want any of them. I agree they grow so much better and no stress but I usually take a boy and just sell it off unless there's a girl in the mix that I would want to keep. Milk is just so expensive  but I also bought 3 jerseys so might be changing my plans lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, looks like Shirley is officially due January 6th. Was hopeful of the possibility she was bred to G unit, but George kids will be nice as well. 

I can't hardly believe she has two more weeks. The poor thing is miserable. She can barely walk. Quite funny to watch. Her feet move about 2 inches with each step as she waddle around. Bahaha!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Louise is gearing up. Might have some Christmas babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo ! Keep us posted 
Oh , and remember , come midnight , all the animals talk , so i would love to be a fly on the wall to hear what Louise has got to say about the doe code of honor  And of course all the other pregnant does you got there


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

No babies yet. Nosey, Betty, and Louise are all racing to the finish. Anyone could pop at any moment.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How exciting!! Hope all goes well.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Doe code. ....still holding out! Who needs sleep anyway?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha.. poor girls! Poor you...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , you ladies are taking your momma for quite the ride , aren't you ? I hope you can get some rest in between barn checks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww the babies are so precious ♥ Love that little runt buck, I bet he's happy to have his buddy! Hopefully the other girls kid for you soon!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nosey is ready to give them up! Betty isn't far behind! Gonna be a busy day.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

This is so exciting!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay, Can't wait to see them 
Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yay can't wait to see the little ones


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Only time I will ever be disappointed that theses are not girls! Lol. Triplet bucks. This is the runt /bottle kid. 1 other looks just like him and the 3rd is traditional.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Betty is pushing and Louise is streaming!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nosey might be working on a 4th??!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Busy, busy! That's so exciting! I love the little runt! His coloring is awesome! Can't wait to hear more news.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh goodness you(and the does) are busy. You've got some cool markings so far  congrats


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy cow, what a day! Nosey ended up with quads, 2 spotted bucks, 1 traditional buck, and a traditional doe. Then Betty had quads! All traditional, 2 bucks 2 does. And then. ...Louise had triplets! 2 does (one may have a black head) 1 buck. Eleven kids from 3 does. Babies coming out my ears! 
More Bottle babies








The other spotted buck















This little guy is just too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww ! All so gorgeous ! Congratulations to you and all your new mommas 
So glad all went smoothly for you and the girls !
And , after you get a chance to breathe………..more pictures


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats  
I think you deserve a good bit of rest!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, look at them all! What a day! 

Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Should have more babies in a week to ten days. Hope it warms up a little by then. Brrr....highs are in the teens.

Can't wait for mid January when Hope kids! Think lots of blue people! I am praying that God blesses me with a buck kid out of this mating!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thinking blue!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too  :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

What a lovely kid crop....and still more to come...I'm so jealous.
Thinking blue for you....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I'd probably be in the looney bin if I had 2 sets of quads & set of trips in 1 day! How do you do it? haha  They are all so adorable, congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! It was a long day! Had to pull 4 of them. With Nosey's quads one was breach and another had its head back. Then with Louise's triplets, #2 & 3 were trying to come at same time. One breach with 1foot forward and one back, and the other with head back and one foot. That was work!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I just read through this thread. 11 babies from 3 does is out of this world awesome! What is in their water?! lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! Agnis gave me a big beautiful doeling this afternoon! 

Waiting on Shirley now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics of the newest babies! Hopefully Shirley goes soon!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Shirley's feet hurt her. She doesn't want to stand for very long and when she does she rocks back and forth from one foot to another. Is that normal for a very very heavily pregnant doe? I've never seen one this bad before. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is she due very soon? Have you checked for swelling or PT?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She is due today. No swelling. Haven't checked for pt.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Whats PT ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pregnancy toxemia


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pregnancy toxemia


Oh :doh: Duh :hammer: Thanks Lacie :-D


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She's in labor this morning. Hopefully the kids are all healthy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Fingers crossed! Hope all goes well...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck , fingers and toes crossed  Keep us posted !


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoping everything is going well. Don't forget the pics!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! After a very difficult labor and me being up to my elbows for 45 minutes we have 3 healthy kids! Two does and a buck.  That makes 7 bottle babies. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your successful assist!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats on the new babies! Glad you were there to help! Were they tangled or just not in correct position?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They're beautiful! Glad you were there to help. 

They look black headed...? 

Good heavens.... 7 bottle babies?? I just handed my ONE bottle baby off to a friend who will raise her for us and am SO relieved!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Aww Congrats on the new babies! Glad you were there to help! Were they tangled or just not in correct position?


They were tangled. After letting her push for 15 minutes with no presentation of any kid, I went in. Found a front foot and 2 back feet all in the birth canal. All 3 feet belonged to different kids. One was forward with its head and one leg back, others were breach with one leg forward and one leg back.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Congrats!! They're beautiful! Glad you were there to help.
> 
> They look black headed...?
> 
> Good heavens.... 7 bottle babies?? I just handed my ONE bottle baby off to a friend who will raise her for us and am SO relieved!


They are a lot of work. One of my 4h family's took 2 home to feed for me. The other 5 are here and on a self feed bucket. Works pretty well and helps relieve some of the chaos.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo ! Congrats ! You did amazing , what a job deciding who's legs belonged to who , I've been there , and i was scared poopless to say the least . So glad everything and everyone is doing well  Sounds like you have it all under control  Such beautiful babies !


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Chomping at the bit! Only 5 days to Hope's due date! Think blue, pray blue, begging for blue! Please please please!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow sounds like those kids were definitely in crazy positions! Glad you were able to get them out. We had a set of twins like that last year, and then, we couldn't find the head for the first kid, tried, and tried, it was just twisted back so far... That was so scary, and sad. 

I really hope all goes well for your girl, Hope! Looks like she is due the same day as our first doe of the season! We're getting excited, but we're hoping for some pink from her this year! She's given us 12 kids, but only 3 doelings, so I know our chance is slim! It's been 2 years since she had a doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hoping and praying for blue!! :kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Victoria. 
HoosierShadow, it's always a little scarey when your pulling babies that are ill positioned. I'm always posting they are alive. Good luck with your doe this weekend. Thinking pink for you. The odds are in your favor.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good and bad news. ... my fancy bred doe Hope, that I so hoped would produce my new herd sire kidded today 4 days early. She was confirmed bred by ultrasound and the tech said twins. Well. ......she had triplets, all healthy, small, but healthy! That's the good news. Bad news. ...3 does! No bucks!  And yet another bottle baby! That's a total of 8 bottle kids! Talk about chaos! Lol. Oh well, guess God had a different plan. Maybe JJ will give me a buck next month. Or maybe I will do a while lot of AI work this summer.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry you didn't get your new herd sire... It sounds like most people are having a doe year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww sorry no buck from Hope, but triplet doe kids! Congrats! Seems everyone is having does. Now watch, when our does kid, it'll all be bucks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no.  Sorry she didn't have your buck.  But gee, triplet does is cool too and glad all are doing well.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll tell my does I need a new herd sire and maybe they will throw me all does this year! Last year was all bucks.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww sorry no buck from Hope, but triplet doe kids! Congrats! Seems everyone is having does. Now watch, when our does kid, it'll all be bucks!


That's what I'm worried about! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , it really must be a doe year ! Sorry you didn't get your buck though  But , as long as momma and babies are well , its a reason to celebrate IMO


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , it really must be a doe year ! Sorry you didn't get your buck though  But , as long as momma and babies are well , its a reason to celebrate IMO


Yes, I'm happy with the does. They will be great additions to my program. Just a little disappointed that I still have to find a herd sire for spring breeding. I'll probably do a lot of AI work, but there is a handful of does that are not good AI candidates and will need to be live covered as well as 10 yearlings. Some yearlings will be AI'ed but it's a lower success rate and with semen being so expensive I won't try all of them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Need more baby pictures …...ray:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here ya go. 

Little Monster is such a cutie! He just makes me smile.

























More Bottle kids. This is the new High Roller triplet doe









Shirley's triplet doe. ..she found a way to get to her bottle and is proud of herself!









More of the December kids


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice group of kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, have the December kids grown! The little ones are just too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my !! Put Monster in a box and send to me please  Just when i think I'm in love , i scroll down to the next baby picture and I'm in love with someone else , lol…
Your pictures are awesome ! They all got so big ! The ninth picture down is priceless 
Give that baby a bottle ! Fifth pic down , she IS very proud of herself , isn't she ! 
The one with the straw in its mouth is adorable , lol.. But that Monster baby is too much


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look how wide they all are!  Very nice group! Monster is adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like monster. They all look great and are growing nicely for you.


----------

